# CUB or 8N Tractor



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

I was wondering what you guys thought was a better tractor just for doing some light mowing and maybe pushing some snow for fun.

Cub or 8N?

I have a 8N right now but I was thinking for selling it for a Cub?

Thanks,

Tau


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

An N Ford is likely mor4e useful in some respects, what with the 3PT hitch and all. Implements would be easier to find for 3 PT than the mounted implements for a Cub, but Cub implements aren't too bad, except for a few pieces. Kinda depends, which do you like better, is it going to be for serious work or play, you are really the only one who can decide. I know of one member who will be a strong advocate of the Cub, and can think of another one or 2 that will defend the Ns.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

just light mowing, and snow pushing?? I am a N guy, but I would go with the Cub. The N is kinda heavy for normal lawn mowing, and maybe a bit big, and wile a rear blade would do the job, a front blade is easyer, but mine had one, and it runened a good tractor. Hard to steer, no traction etc. I would have to say Cub it. BUT!! if you had anyplans for any other tractor work, I would nod to the N. Just easyer to get attachments for with the 3ph, and more HP.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The biggest advantage I'd give to the Cub is turning radius. In my very limited experience with old Fords, you needed an acre to turn around.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, I guess I am the Cub advocate a

As far as I am concerned, the Cub is an awesome tractor for plowing and mowing.

My FIL's family had an 8n, I still see it every few weeks or so. I wouldn't trade any of my Cubs for a fistful of 8n's. Personal feeling I guess.

However, a few people I know who have these Fords, and who have also gotten onto a Cub, seem to like the Cubs especially for mowing and plowing driveways. 

As Joe said, the turning radius is awesome. It can turn well within it's own length - I do it all the time with Ellie-Mae and Granny pulling trailers, wagons, or whatever.

You can check out the Cub plowing under the Cub and Implement Gallery/My Cubs/index.html at the Manual Server link below.

Oh, and btw, the plow that Ellie is wearing is NOT an IH plow, but one that was homebuilt for an "A" which I got as a Christmas present from my bride. Via David that is.....

I now have my Cub-54 Blade and that will make one heck of a difference this year.

If you like the look of the blade that is on Ellie, the dimensioned drawings for that blade are in the Implement and Part Sketches section of the server....

Oh, I can go on and on and on and on, but this will have to do


----------

